# مجس لاكتشاف قطع الزجاج



## jehad1961 (22 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
في مصنع لفرز واعادة تصنيع القمامة مطلوب طريقة لاكتشاف وفصل قطع الزجاج المكسر عن باقي محتويات القمامة حيث ان عملية الفصل لباقي المحتويات تتم اثناء سير القمامة على قشاط طويل تتم اثنائها فصل العناصر الاخرى الغير مرغوبة كالحديد وغيره 
المطلوب كيف يمكن اكتشاف قطع الزجاج المكسر مع العلم انه يوجد قطع كبيره وصغيره وشفافة ومعتمة 
افيدونا افادكم الله 

:3:


----------



## jehad1961 (24 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ننتظر اقتراحاتكم وابداعاتكم


----------



## jehad1961 (29 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
يا شبا ب بانتظار اقتراحات ، يقبل كل ما يخطر على بالك


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (3 يوليو 2008)

الاخ السائل:
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

أقترح استخدام Glass Detection photo sensor
و عمل بوابة او حاجز لحجز الزجاج الذي يتم تعقبه لفصله


----------



## ahmedmecha (3 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم

أعتقد أنه لاتوجد طريقة لفصل الزجاج ! وهو من أعقد محتويات النفايات ... لذلك نرى في جميع البلدان وخاصة الاوربية مثلا توجد حاويات خاصة للزجاج وحاويات لبقية النفايات ولو كان من السهولة فصل الزجاج لما أستخدموا حاويات خاصة للزجاج فقط وجميع النفايات المتبقية في حاوية أخرى
هذا مجرد رأي ولايوجد مستحيل

تحياتي


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (5 يوليو 2008)

سلام عليكم 

بالحقيقة كلام الاخ احمد صحيح ....صحيح لايوجد شيء مستحيل ولكن اعتقد ان كثير من الدول والتي هي لها الفضل الاكبر في تطوير البشرية بكل النواحي حولت وتحاول في هذا المجال ....طبعا الدول العربية مستثنات من الدول التي طورت البشرية بعصر التكنلوجيا 


وبالنسبة لاقتراح الاخ حو الفوتو دتكشن اعتقد انه ليس صحيح 100 بالمئة لان هنالك انواع من البلاستك قريبة جدا جدا من مواصفات الزجاج وبذلك يصعب الفصل عن بقية المحتويات ............

مع الشكر والتقدير 



علي عباس جاسم

ميكاتروووووووووونكس عراق :73::73::73:


----------



## jehad1961 (5 يوليو 2008)

معتصم ابوشعيرة قال:


> الاخ السائل:
> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أقترح استخدام Glass Detection Photo Sensor
> و عمل بوابة او حاجز لحجز الزجاج الذي يتم تعقبه لفصله


بارك الله بك اخي معتصم فكرة جيدة ولكن المشكلة ان الزجاج ليس دائما شفاف ولكن ايضا ان هناك محتويات اخرى شفافة كالبلاستيك 
على كل حال ارجو ان خطرت ببالك اي فكرة ان لا تتردد بطرحها هنا 
السلام عيكم


----------



## jehad1961 (5 يوليو 2008)

ahmedmecha قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أعتقد أنه لاتوجد طريقة لفصل الزجاج ! وهو من أعقد محتويات النفايات ... لذلك نرى في جميع البلدان وخاصة الاوربية مثلا توجد حاويات خاصة للزجاج وحاويات لبقية النفايات ولو كان من السهولة فصل الزجاج لما أستخدموا حاويات خاصة للزجاج فقط وجميع النفايات المتبقية في حاوية أخرى
> هذا مجرد رأي ولايوجد مستحيل
> ...


شكرا اخي احمد ، ممكن تزويدي ببعض المواقع التي فيها دراسات ومحاولات عن هذا الموضوع للاطلاع .......
وهنا اتسائل ان كان بالامكان الاستفادة من القساوة المميزة للزجاج وهل هناك طريقه لاكتشاف المواد القاسية سواء باكتشاف التغير بالتردد او غيره ؟


----------



## jehad1961 (5 يوليو 2008)

علي عباس جاسم قال:


> سلام عليكم
> 
> بالحقيقة كلام الاخ احمد صحيح ....صحيح لايوجد شيء مستحيل ولكن اعتقد ان كثير من الدول والتي هي لها الفضل الاكبر في تطوير البشرية بكل النواحي حولت وتحاول في هذا المجال ....طبعا الدول العربية مستثنات من الدول التي طورت البشرية بعصر التكنلوجيا
> 
> ...


بارك الله بك اخي جاسم 
اعتقد رغم كلامك عن الدول العربية والاسلامية ان الانسان العربي او المسلم هو انسان تماما كالانسان الاوروبي الابيض وهناك العديد من اسهامات الانسان العربي المسلم في تطور البشرية ولكن ليس في موطنهم الاصلي وذلك لقلة الامكانات الحالية 
بالنسبة لموضوع الزجاج ، مارايك بالاستفادة من الوزن وهل الكثافة النوعية لمادة الزجاج لها بعض التميز ان شاء الله نستطيع التغلب على هذه المعضلة وايجاد طريقه ما لفصل الزجاج وان كانت نسبة النجاح 70-80% فهذا يكفي وان كان الزجاج المفروز عن باقي العناصر تخالطة شوائب ما كالبلاستك او غيره 
بارك الله بك


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (7 يوليو 2008)

الاخ Jehad1961:
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...

برأيي يمكن استخدامي Photo Sensor يحتوي على Transmitter and Receiver بحيث اذا مرت الاشارة من الرسل الى المستقبل يكون هناك جسم شفاف او شبه شفاف اما اذا لم تصل الاشارة فيكون هناك جسم معتم وهذه تكون المرحلة الاولى ثم تأتي المرحلة الثانية و هي وجود Wave Transimtter مثل IR, Ultrasonic وعلى اعتبار ان المواد تختلف في ردها للامواج المسلطة عليها يتم قياس الطول الموجي الراجع من المواد وبناء عليه يتم التقرير هل يتم حجب هذه المواد على اعتبار انها زجاج او يتم السماح له بالعبور على اعتبار انها ليست زجاج

:81::81::81:

هذا و الله تعالى أعلم
​


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (7 يوليو 2008)

سلام عليكم 


اعتقد قبل البداية بالفكره للاخ معتصم اعتقد يجب قيام بحوث خاصة حول مايمتصه الزجاج من طاقه بين الترانسمتر والريسفر وذلك لتجنب فرز البلاستك الشفاف مثلااااا 
اي بعبارة اخرى تكون مقدار الرنج للطاقه الممتصه هي الصفه الوحيدة للفرز وليس المعتم والمضيء هذا حسب رائي المتواضع وبذلك عند خلط البلاستك الشفاف بالتاكيد سوف يمتص طاقه مخالفه للطاقة الممتصة من قبل الزجاج وعند استلام الاشارة سوف يقارن الطاقة المستلمه من المرسلة والتي هي ثابتة او ممكن متغيرة ويستلمها عن طريق فيد باك وعند وصولهاا للرنج المقبول للزجاج مثلاا من اس الى واي واط او ميلي واط تعتمد حسب خصائص الزجاج ...............


وبذلك نتمكن من الفصل بافضل اداء 


ممكن اكو اقتراحات اخرى اجمل ؟؟؟؟ الله اعلم 




شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



علي عباس جاسم عراق ميكاترونيكس


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (8 يوليو 2008)

الاخ علي عباس...

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.

شكرا لك على التعليق و الفكرة جميلة حقا ولكني أرغب في توضيح فكرتي:

كانت الفكرة بما ان المواد تختلف في ردها للامواج المسلطة عليها يتم قياس الطول الموجي الراجع من المواد وبناء عليه يتم التقرير هل يتم حجب هذه المواد على اعتبار انها زجاج( عند معرفة الطول الموجي الذي يرده الزجاج) او يتم السماح لها بالعبور على اعتبار انها مواد أخرى


----------



## مهاجر (8 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقاش الهادف‎ ‎

نشكركم بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## znb (8 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمان الحيم 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أضن أنه يمكننا القيام بعملية الفرز على مراحل باستغلال الخاصيات الفيزيوكمائية المختلفة للمواد
أي قبل أن نفكر في المجس يجب علينا أن نبحث في هذه الخصائص و منها ما جاء به الأخ معتصم عن المتصاص الضوئي


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (12 يوليو 2008)

حلووو 


فكرة جيدة بادماجها مع الفكر التقليدية ومن الممكن الوصول لاسلوب جيد



شكرااااا




ميكاترونيكس عراق


----------



## jehad1961 (29 يوليو 2008)

معتصم ابوشعيرة قال:


> الاخ Jehad1961:
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...
> 
> برأيي يمكن استخدامي Photo Sensor يحتوي على Transmitter And Receiver بحيث اذا مرت الاشارة من الرسل الى المستقبل يكون هناك جسم شفاف او شبه شفاف اما اذا لم تصل الاشارة فيكون هناك جسم معتم وهذه تكون المرحلة الاولى ثم تأتي المرحلة الثانية و هي وجود Wave Transimtter مثل Ir, Ultrasonic وعلى اعتبار ان المواد تختلف في ردها للامواج المسلطة عليها يتم قياس الطول الموجي الراجع من المواد وبناء عليه يتم التقرير هل يتم حجب هذه المواد على اعتبار انها زجاج او يتم السماح له بالعبور على اعتبار انها ليست زجاج
> ...


بارك الله بك اخي معتصم على هذه الاقتراحات المهمة رغم اني بدات اصرف النظر عن عملية الكشف بواسطة المجسات والموجات حيث ان المطلوب عملية انتاجية اي فرز عشرات الاطنان يوميا وهذا على ما اعتقد بحاجة لدراسة ميكانيكية تعتمد على الطرد المركزي بالرغم انني عملت تجربة اولية بواسطة الطرد المركزي ولم تنجح اعتقد ان الشروط الواجب توفرها لنجاح عملية الطرد المركزي لم تتوفر عندي 
السلام عليكم


----------



## jehad1961 (29 يوليو 2008)

علي عباس جاسم قال:


> سلام عليكم
> 
> 
> اعتقد قبل البداية بالفكره للاخ معتصم اعتقد يجب قيام بحوث خاصة حول مايمتصه الزجاج من طاقه بين الترانسمتر والريسفر وذلك لتجنب فرز البلاستك الشفاف مثلااااا
> ...


بارك الله بك اخي علي هذه الافكار الابداعية وهي جديرة بالدراسة وبالمحاولة ، 
دمت بخير ،وحمى الله العراق


----------

